# Free Guided Fly Fishing Trip Offer



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

We (Backcountry Adventures Fly Fishing) are offering a chance to win a free guided Fly fishing trip on the Provo River Utah.

Find the directions to Enter on our latest Provo River Fishing Report here:
http://www.backcountrychronicles.com/provo-river-fishing-report-5-18-18/


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm entered! I enjoy your videos!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I entered! I also sub'ed to your YouTube channel - loved the videos!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

4ish Jeff?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3arabians said:


> 4ish Jeff?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


???


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh dang WRONG thread. I was going for the Vernon muzzleloader thread


CPAjeff said:


> ???


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

3arabians said:


> Oh dang WRONG thread. I was going for the Vernon muzzleloader thread
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Hey man - no worries! More like 10ish already - I stopped counting on the threads as I felt like a jerk, but it has been crazy! The next thing it seems people will solicit is someone to carry their gun, clean their animal, and load it in their truck for them!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't need a guide. Can I win something like a new Sage rod?
Or if I win can I have one guide that is usually on the river stay home that day?


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, If you win, I will stay home.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

StillAboveGround said:


> Yes, If you win, I will stay home.


Haha! Good one.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

CPAjeff said:


> Hey man - no worries! More like 10ish already - I stopped counting on the threads as I felt like a jerk, but it has been crazy! The next thing it seems people will solicit is someone to carry their gun, clean their animal, and load it in their truck for them!


This gives me an idea for my "I drew a tag..." thread one day. Thanks!


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

The guided trip was won by a young man named Jeremy from Provo.
He says he plans to bring his Dad.


----------



## JC HUNTER (May 18, 2015)

StillAboveGround said:


> We (Backcountry Adventures Fly Fishing) are offering a chance to win a free guided Fly fishing trip on the Provo River Utah.
> 
> Find the directions to Enter on our latest Provo River Fishing Report here:
> http://www.backcountrychronicles.com/provo-river-fishing-report-5-18-18/


I was the lucky person that won the guided fly fishing trip and I decided to take my dad with me. I've been fishing my whole life but only picked up a fly rod for the first time a few years ago. I don't know anyone that fly fishes so I had to learn everything on my own. My dad on the other hand, has only fly fished one time and that was 2 years ago. So between the 2 of us, we can tangle up a leader with the best of them. When I heard from Dan that I had won their guided trip, I was excited to get the chance to learn from someone that actually knew what they're doing.

We decided to go on the afternoon of July 19th. We met Dan and Jim in Heber at 3:00 and followed them down to the river. We had a short hike (mile and half according to Dan) to get back to the holes they wanted us to fish. We started off fishing nymphs using a bounce rig. After a short lesson on casting and mending, we started to catch the fish. The fishing was a little slow but we were learning a lot and having a blast. I think we ended up with 4 fish using the bounce rigs including a 4lb white fish (1st time ever catching one) so I was really happy. As the sun went down, we moved to a new hole and started swinging soft hackle. I think we ended up with 2 more small browns on the soft hackle. We finished up at dark and got back to the cars at about 10:00.

I didn't catch how long Dan had been fishing but Jim said he started when he was 14. That gives him over 60 years of experience behind a fly rod. They were very patient with a couple of newbies and really got us in good positions to catch fish. I would recommend their services to anyone looking to have a great time on the river weather you are a newbie like me or an experienced fly fisherman.

Lastly - besides being fantastic guides, they are just a couple of normal guys that like to enjoy the outdoors and watch people catch fish. I was little nervous going into it because I didn't know what to expect. They were extremely easy to talk too, and joked around with us a lot. Please check out their page www.backcountrychronicles.com. They also have a youtube channel that I started watching after we went fishing that has a ton of awesome information. The link to the youtube channel is on their website.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks JC...
It was a fun day fishing with you guys.
Jim is working on the video we took that day and you guys caught enough fish to make a good video.
I will let you know when we post it.

Jim's Youtube channel is here:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsA0o3SJM6DReYrCUqWDi7Q/videos

Don't forget to send me some of the pics you took as well...
See you on the river.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I like to tell people Jim was guiding before there were fly fishing guides in Utah...


Back in the 60s, Jim worked in a sporting goods store in Salt Lake. A National Geographic crew was taking pics in Utah and stopped in the store to ask about finding a guide.


Jim told them that wasn't anybody, but if they could wait until he got off work, he would take them fishing.


----------

